

Note to Facebook Shareholders: What to Do After You Make a Zillion Dollars - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2012/04/note-to-facebook-shareholders-what-to-do-after-you-make-a-zillion-dollars/

======
angdis
Take delivery of your brand new Ferrari in the parking lot at work! [yes, true
story (not me!)]

